# WA: Exploring Waychinicup



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

After a long work & weather induced break from being on the water, I dusted my kayaks & gear off on the weekend when I took a visitor from Qld about 60 km east of town to Waychinicup National Park http://www.amazingalbany.com.au/pag...inicup-national-park-gull-rock-national-park/








_Pic from Amazing Albany website_

I've seen some big swell induced surges on this inlet on previous visit but there was almost none on Sunday for my first time kayaking there. Below the NP camping sites is a place provided for launching canoes/kayaks with only a short carry to the water. We paddled downstream into the main part of the inlet and found that, although a small inlet, it was much shallower than I had previously assumed so shallow running HB lures were the order of the day. I trolled a deeper diver on my second rod for a while when I reached the inlet mouth.

I was hoping to find some small pelagics (herring, salmon, tailor) or even some snook or trevally but I only got a few (long finned) pike and sergeant baker, none of which were of a size worth keeping. Nazza had a few hits on her lure but no hook-ups.

I paddled out into the ocean to find it pretty sloppy with an on-shore southerly that was building in its strength. It's a beautiful section of coastline so I snapped a few pics as I did a few trolling runs out through the mouth of the inlet.

























Then we went to investigate, on the far side of the inlet from the camping/launching area, a natural rock shelter that had been partially closed in by a dry-stone rock wall & behind that a cave under another rock overhang. High up at the back of the cave we were privileged to see a couple of white fluffy chicks in a nest that we presumed to belong to the hawk that was hanging around outside.

















After some more exploring of that side of the inlet, we headed back upstream to the ramp & ute.
















Although we were going home without any fish, it had been a great paddle in a magic spot & my visitor was very impressed with this little corner of the country..


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Magnificent Dave. On _my_ list.

It is significant that of all the people I know who have visited southern WA, every one was mightily impressed with the beauty and serenity. Thank God for people with the foresight to declare National Parks.

trev


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

How beautiful is that? Wilson's Prom without the caravans.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dave you certainly get that swing on some really nice water over your side of the island, and would have impressed the banana bender.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Beautiful country, hard to believe it's not absolutely chockers with fish. All of those sheer rocky drops into presumably deep water - just screaming out for a soft plastic. Great report nonetheless.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Fantastic scenery. Thanks for sharing the pix.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

That looks beautifull.You live in a great part of the world.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

kanganoe said:


> You live in a great part of the world.


I often think the same about you... :? :mrgreen:


----------

